# [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister



## Dr_Dunkel (8. April 2013)

*[Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es hier noch keinen allgemeinen Sammelthread für Screenshots, Diskussionsmöglichkeiten und FAQ's zu Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspielen gibt. Deswegen möchte ich diesen Thread ins Leben rufen um jedem Interessierten die Möglichkeit zu geben, Bilder seiner Städte zu posten, sich nützliche Tipps und Tricks zu holen oder einfach darüber zu diskutieren wie man mit welchen Strategien an die Sache herangeht.

Dabei sind in erster Linie die Spiele gemeint, in denen man vordergründig mit dem Aufbau einer Stadt bzw. Ökonomie zu tun hat und mit Hilfe verschiedenster Ressourcen und geografischen Gegebenheiten einen florierenden Mikrokosmos erschafft.


​Beschreibung:

Meist besteht die Aufgabe des Spielers darin, zu Anfang eine kleine Kette von schwach entwickelten Produktionsstädten und Unternehmungen sowie einfachen Wohnhäusern in einer unbesiedelten Gegend zu bauen. So ziehen erste Bürger in die neuen Behausungen und finden Arbeit. Damit fängt ein Wirtschaftskreislauf an, bei dem jedoch in der Regel bestimmte Zweige zu gering oder gar nicht vorhanden sind. Dies erfordert weitere Gebäude, Industrie- und Handelszweige, um einerseits den Gewinn zu erhöhen und andererseits auch die wachsenden Bedürfnisse der Bevölkerung zu befriedigen.

In einer Art Schneeballsystem, entwickeln sich die Industrie- und Handelszweige bzw. auch die Einwohnergewohnheiten weiter, was ein gewisses strategisches und ökonomisches, planerisches Denken voraussetzt, damit man innerhalb der Grenzen seines Cashflows mit weiteren Gebäuden und Einrichtungen seine Stadt vergrößert, um schließlich ein großes, lebendiges und ausgewogenes Stadtimperium zu erschaffen. Je nach Spiel benötigt man dafür einiges an Fingerspitzengefühl: Baue ich ein großes Industriezentrum auf, welches viel Geld in die Kassen spült? Kann ich der dadurch folgenden Umweltverschmutzung Herr werden? Möchte ich lieber ein grünes Urlaubsparadies mit Ferienanlagen erschaffen, wodurch ich auf etliche Wirtschaftszweige verzichten muss? Oder wie hoch setze ich die Besteuerung der Einwohner an, um sie dennoch in der Stadt zu behalten und trotzdem genug Geld für neue Projekte einnehme?


​Wichtige Genrevertreter:

Es gibt mittlerweile unzählige Wirtschafts- und Aufbausimulationen und etliche sind auf bestimmte Zweige spezialisiert (z.B. Die Patrizier, Cities in Motion). Dieser Thread behandelt umfangreiche Sädtebau-Simulationen wie zum Beispiel:


Sim City

Die Sim City-Reihe ist wohl eine der traditionsreichsten Aufbausimulationen, welche mittlerweile in der fünften Auflage erschienen ist. Erfolgreich wurde das Spiel durch seine vielen verschiedenen Möglichkeiten eine Großstadt zu bauen, die Detailverliebtheit und die gewisse Portion Humor. Leider hat sich EA mit dem jüngsten Teil, vor allem zum Release, nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert - Serverprobleme, für viele Spieler viel zu kleine Karten (Stichwort: "Sim Dorf"), diverse Bugs und Allways-On verdarben schon zu Beginn etlichen Leuten den Spaß. Hier hat man großes Potenzial verschenkt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4EcmoDhYxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​Anno

Die Anno-Serie (Anno 1602, 1503, 1701, 1404, 2070, etc.) ist ebenso wie Sim City den meisten ein Begriff. Äußerst erfolgreich wurde die Serie durch ihr komplexes Zusammenspiel zwischen dem Aufbau von Städten und Dörfern, und die dabei entstehenden (teils anspruchsvollen) Bedürfnisse der Bewohner, welche je nach Klasse (z.B. Bauern, Patrizier, Adelige) ganze Produktionsketten verlangen, um mehrere Ressourcen für am Ende ein Produkt heranzuschaffen. Erstmals wurde mit dem neuesten Teil Anno 2070 die Tradition gebrochen, Städte des Mittelalters zu bauen, sondern nun auch hochmoderne Infrastrukturen der Zukunft.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Op2y8K16KA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Cities XL bzw. Cities XXL  

Die Serie Cities XL ist nun seit dem Jahr 2009 auf dem Markt und wird etwa jedes Jahr in einer erweiterten bzw. verbesserten Version herausgebracht. Zwar nicht ganz so bekannt wie die o.g. Reihen, zeichnet sich Cities XL durch seine verschiedenartigen großen Karten, welche riesige Metropolen erlauben, sowie die enorme Anzahl an Gebäuden (mittlerweile ca. 1000) und Optionen als auch die Möglichkeit, von der Community erstellte Modifikationen mit einzubinden, aus. Dabei hat man nicht nur Phantasiegebäude, sondern auch echte historische und weltberühmte Statuen und Bauwerke in das Spiel implemetiert.

Cities Xl könnte durchaus die Referenz der Aufbausimulationen sein, wären da nicht die inakzeptable Optimierung der Spiel-Engine. Bedingt durch den 1-Kernsupport und ein Memoryleak wird es ab einer gewissen Stadtgröße ruckelig und damit für viele unspielbar. Zudem könnten einige Spielelemente wie z.B. Kampagnen, Sonderaufgaben und weitere kurzweilige Inhalte den Spaß an CXL verlängern. Focus Home Interactive hat sich nicht unbedingt in der Vergangenheit darum bemüht, diese Probleme zu verbessern.

Nun, am 6. Februar 2015 erscheint Cities XXL, der offizielle Nachfolger. Laut der Entwickler wurde die Engine endlich überarbeitet und damit spielbarer gemacht. Mehrkernsupport, ausgemerzte Arbeitsspeicherprobleme, neue Funktionen, ein neu gestaltetes Interface und zusätzliche Gebäude und Funktionen sollen CXXL zu dem machen, was es eigentlich sein soll - Ein Spiel für Fans von Mega-Metropolen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTSTSZjkyW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  

Tropico

In den Titeln der Tropico-Reihe hat der Spieler nicht nur die Aufgabe, eine florierende Stadt aufzubauen, sondern man verkörpert auch den Staatschef bzw. Diktator "El Presidente", der mit Hilfe von politischen, zwielichtigen Mitteln seine Regentschaft sichern und das Volk zufrieden stimmen muss. Dabei kommen auch Freunde des schwarzen Humors nicht zu kurz. Da es quasi an südamerikanische Länder wie z.B. Kuba angelehnt ist, spielt sich das ganze auf einer Karibikinsel ab. Der Bau von Gebäuden will hier gut vorausgeplant sein, da es anders als in den meisten Fällen der Konkurrenzspiele, eine gewisse Zeit dauert, bis diese errichtet sind.

​

Banished

Der Geheimtipp der Aufbauspiele, kreiert von einem 1-Mann Projekt durch Luke Hodorowicz (ehem. Vicious Cycle). Ähnlich wie in den meisten Anno Teilen spielt man hier den Bürgermeister in der Zeit des Mittelalters. Banished wurde zum Release sehr gelobt, da es trotz der fehlenden Ressourcen, wie bei einem großen Entwickler, ein sehr durchdachtes und nachvollziehbares Spiel geworden ist. Zwar kann Banished nicht mit einer riesigen Anzahl an Gebäuden wie z.B. Cities XL oder Sim City glänzen, dafür aber mit etlichen nicht selbstverständlichen Dingen wie Simulation von Jahreszeiten, Katastrophen, korrekt simulierte Einwohner bzw. deren Verhalten oder Wettereffekte.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ls8FBFFjMxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Cities Skylines

Für das Jahr 2015 hat Paradox Interactive (Cities in Motion 1 & 2) das Erscheinen von Citites Skylines angekündigt. Obwohl bisher nocht viele Informationen zum Spiel veröffentlicht wurden, darf man sehr gespannt sein. Eine große Detailverliebtheit, viele Baumöglichkeiten auf großen Karten, Einteilung in eigenständige Distrikte, Modding-Support und vieles mehr klingen bis dato recht vielversprechend.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lxfeBpagvQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





​



Eigene Erfahrungen:
​Neben Anno 1404 hat es mir in erster Linie Cities XL Platinum angetan. Auch wenn es beim letztgenannten Spiel dringend notwendig wäre, die Engine zu überarbeiten um die teilweise schlechte Performance und einige Bugs zu beheben, so macht es mir einen Riesenspaß, eine Megametropole mit 4-5 Mio. Einwohnern zu bauen. Durch die ca. 1000 Gebäude, die Möglichkeit mindestens ebensoviele Mods einzubinden, der variablen Bauoptionen und der ansprechenden Grafik kann einen dieses Spiel u.U. tage- und wochenlang beschäftigen, um seine eigene Großstadt zu errichten. Der Phantasie, ob man ein gemütliches Urlaubsörtchen, ein verschmutztes Industriemoloch, oder eine wunderschöne, mit Sehenswürdigkeiten gespickte Stadt baut, sind hierbei kaum Grenzen gesetzt.

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Über weitere Ideen, Anregungen und Screenshots eurer Städte würde ich mich sehr freuen, denn oft kann man seine Phantasie, angeregt von Kreationen anderer, noch erweitern und beim nächten mal eine noch stylischere, schönere Stadt auf den Bildschirm zaubern. Ebenso bekommt vielleicht der ein oder andere einen Eindruck von ihm bisher unbekannten Städtebausimulationen und hat vielleicht auch Lust, ein bisschen Bürgermeister zu spielen. 
​ 
​ 
​


----------



## debalz (8. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Von den genannten Spielen kenne ich die Anno-Reihe und Tropico (glaube Teil3). Habe früher viel Cossacks und Civilisation gezockt - wobei dort der Schwerpunkt auf erobern liegt, zwar auch Aufbau und Forschung etc. beinhalten aber wohl eher nicht zu dem Thema hier passen... Bei Anno mag ich, dass es auch immer einen gewissen Anteil an Verteidigungs- und Angriffselementen gibt. Cities XL ist glaube ich ein reines Aufbauspiel? Die Bilder sehen auf jeden Fall spektakulär aus
Falls ich dazu komme folgen noch Bilder meiner Anno 2070 Stadt, ich scheitere jedoch noch an den wachsenden Bedürfnissen, Rohstoffengpässen und gelegentlichen Naturkatastrophen - die Bilanz sinkt immer irgendwann ins negative bevor die Stadt prächtig gedeiht...


----------



## Ich 15 (8. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Anno,Tropico und Cities XL habe ich gerne gespielt. Dennoch muss ich bei letzterem sagen das viel Potenzial verschenkt wurde. Sobald ich etwas Zeit habe muss sich umbedingt A-Train 9 ausprobieren auch wenn es nicht indirekt mit Anno und Sim City vergleichbar ist.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

@debalz: Danke für die Blumen! Ja, Cities XL ist ein reines Aufbauspiel, sozusagen in Richtung Sandbox, wo du ohne Story, Kampagnen oder Katastrophenszenarios deine eigene kleine Welt zusammenbasteln kannst. Ich hoffe, dass zukünftige Titel noch zulegen werden was die Engine und vielleicht einige ergänzende Spielelemente betrifft. Bei den Anno Spielen gefällt mir auch sehr der auf die Versorgung der Bevölkerung zugeschnittene Aspekt. 

Man kann sagen, dass man bei Anno m.E. nach hauptsächlich Gebäude zur Befriedigung der Bevölkerung baut und nebenher noch einige andere Aufgaben erfüllen muss, während CXL zwar auch etliche Gebäude für die Einwohnerzufriedenheit bietet, jedoch auch sehr viele Elemente zur Vergrößerung der Wirtschaft und des Prestiges beinhaltet. Anno 2070 ist auch noch ein "To-Do-Titel" für mich, da ich schon in Anno 1404 etliche Stunden zugebracht hatte. 


@Ich 15: Da gebe ich dir absolut recht. Cities XL ist schon ein echter Performanceverächter wenn man so will, eben auch dann, wenn die Stadt auf mehrere Millionen Einwohner angewachsen ist. Ohne ein paar Tweaks hier und da kann es, gerade auch mit einigen detailierten Mods (Hochhäuser, Solaranlagen,etc.), recht anstrengend werden. Das Ergebnis und die schiere Anzahl an Möglichkeiten seine Stadt aufbauen zu können, entschädigen diesen Umstand aber wieder.

Ansonsten sind natürlich auch andere als die oben genannten Wirtschaftssims hier gern gesehen - schließlich ist es ja ein Sammelthread.


----------



## DarkMo (10. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

huhu, gleich mal eine frage zu cities xl: ich habs mir heute doch für nen 10er gekauft (das erste) und nun muss ich mich ja registrieren auf www.citiesxl.com/signup. nun wird man aber einerseits umgeleitet auf www2 usw und andererseits meckert firefox, dass er die seite nicht authentifizieren kann und ich die seite entweder verlassen muss, oder aber ne ausnahmeregel erschaffe.

hab das nun auch erstmal gemacht und mir nen völlig neues pw ausgedacht usw (falls da einer was abfängt, kann er wenig mit anfangen) - allerdings will er auch den key haben... und hier hab ich jetz wenig lust, 10 euro in den sand zu setzen. daher mal lieber die nachfrage hier, ob ihr da was drüber wisst.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Also soweit ich mich erinnere, war damals die Registrierung ein Muss, da bei einer Neuinstallation auch die verbleibende Anzahl an Installationen angezeigt wird. Ich bin mir aber nicht mal sicher, ob ich mich registrieren musste um CXL Platinum zu zocken. Kann aber auch sein dass man sich immer einmalig registrieren muss, habe es gerade nicht auf dem Schirm. 

Nach dem einen Patch für CXL damals wurde m.W. zumindest die Always-On Geschichte angepasst, sodass man sich auch offline anmelden konnte. Bei mir meckert bei der Anmeldeseite Norton auch, aber bisher habe ich nicht bemerkt dass da was nicht koscher ist, schließlich spiele ich ja schon eine Zeit. Wenn du dir unschlüssig bist kannst du ja eine "Müll"-Email-Adresse zum Registrieren nehmen.


----------



## DarkMo (10. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

ja wie gesagt, es ging mir ned drum, OB ich mich reggen muss, sondern eher darum, dass die seite zur registration scheinbar unsicher ist ^^ und wie ich schon erwähnte: mit name/mail/pw usw kann man nix anfangen als hacker, da ich die extra schon so gewählt hab, das es auf nix andres von mir zutrifft. ABER: man muss auch den key des spiels dort angeben - und den kann ich schlecht faken.

ich habs nu vorhin mal probiert und einfach gehofft - bis jetzt ging noch alles gut. aber son zeugs vermießt einem schonmal das gute gefühl dabei :/ hab jetzt zumindest mal die tuts durchgespielt und meine erste kleine stadt angefangen. meine herrn, garnich so easy alles ^^


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Wie ich vorher schon schrieb: bisher ist alles tutti, meine Millionen sind noch auf den Cayman Inseln und mein Maybach steht auch noch in der Garage.  Manchmal bekommt man ja mal ne Meldung von Firefox oder vom Virenscanner und es ist trotzdem sicher. Beim ersten CXL Teil hatte ich micht ja schon vor Jahren registriert. Letztens hat Norton sogar mal bei einem Beta-Treiber von AMD rumgemurrt...

Die Tutorials sind für den Anfang ganz hilfreich, allerdings wirst du mit zunehmender Stadtgröße merken, dass irgendwo immer Probleme entstehen, die man so leicht nicht aus der Welt schaffen kann bzw. der Budgethaushalt ins Stocken gerät. Gerade beim erweiterten Umfang von Platinum ist da eine Menge, die man von Anfang an einplanen sollte. Von Stadt zu Stadt sammelt man so seine Erfahrungen. Wenn du Hilfe oder Tipps brauchst, nur zu!


----------



## DerpMonstah (10. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Wie groß ist denn so eine Stadt bei CXL?

Hab mal richtig lust Bürgermeister zu spielen, aber nicht im neuen SimVorgarten^^


----------



## RavionHD (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Hallo,
wäre da auch interessiert.
SimCity 5 kaufe ich nicht weil die Maps zu klein sind, wie sieht es in CitiesXL aus?
Ist es das:
Cities XL 2012: Amazon.de: Games
oder
http://www.amazon.de/Focus-Home-Int...UTF8&qid=1365634040&sr=8-4&keywords=cities+xl

Sind die Fehler mittlerweile behoben und ist es möglich problemlos zu spielen?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Was die Kartengröße betrifft, hier nochmal ein Bild bei Tag zur Verdeutlichung.: 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das wären in etwa 2/3 der Map. Bis das alles voll ist ziehen schon ein paar Monde über's Tipi. 

Was die Bugs angeht - leider sind sie nicht behoben. Das heißt, dass ein Rechner mit einem Intel i7 3970X + Titan SLI kaum schneller wäre als ein Durchschnittsrechner, da das Spiel wirklich mies programmiert ist. Gerade bei 2Mio Einwohnern aufwärts wird das Ruckeln schon stellenweise schlimm und man muss ab und an die Karte neu laden. Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es meines Erachtens momentan kein umfangreicheres Aufbauspiel.

Mit ein paar Tweaks kann man die Performance zwar verbessern, jedoch wäre zumindest ein größerer Patch vonnöten. Keine Ahnung warum die das nicht auf die Reihe kriegen. 
Die Platinum Edition ist die neueste Version, welche den Inhalt aller bisher erschienenen Teile bis 2012 kombiniert. Wenn man eine ältere Version für ca. 10€ schon hat, kann man für weiter 5€ auch auf Platinum upgraden, was im Endeffekt günstiger ist.


----------



## Zakuma (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Bin auch stark an City xl interessiert da es auch einen günstigen Anschaffungspreis hat. Nur ist es ähnlich wie sim City oder überhaupt nicht vergleichbar?


----------



## Ich 15 (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

nein die Fehler sind noch da und werden nicht mehr behoben. Die neuste Version nennt sich Cities XL Platium(ka ob es die bei amazon gibt) sie unterscheidet sich aber auch nur maginal vom Vorgänger. Falls es z.B. auf Steam die 2011 Version günstig geben sollten würde ich die nehmen. Für 5 € könnte man dann auch auf Platium upgraden.

Edit:
ich bin so langsam


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*



Zakuma schrieb:


> Bin auch stark an City xl interessiert da es auch einen günstigen Anschaffungspreis hat. Nur ist es ähnlich wie sim City oder überhaupt nicht vergleichbar?


 
Nun, ich denke dass man CXL am ehesten als Alternative zu Sim City ansehen kann. Ich habe zwar den neuesten SC Teil nicht gespielt, aber im Grunde ist das Spielprinzip das gleiche. Man hat eben bei CXL keine Katastrophen, angreifende Dinosaurier oder Ufos und dergleichen. Dafür ist es eben viel größer, hat an die 1000 Gebäude zum Bauen und wenn man noch Mods hinzunimmt, fast das doppelte an Möglichkeiten. Der Phantasie und Kreativität sind hier weniger Grenzen gesetzt. Wenn man mehrere Städte baut, kann man sie selbst auch zum Handel untereinander benutzen. Auch ist CXL ökonomisch gesehen ausgereifter, z.B. wirkt sich das Erstellen von Buslinien oder Autobahnen nachvollziehbar auf das Verkehrssystem oder das Errichten eines Megabauwerkes je nach Eigenschaft auf die Zufriedenheit der Bevölkerung direkt aus.


----------



## Ich 15 (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Aber erwarte keine belebte Welt von Cities XL da wird sich ein Riesenrad nicht drehen usw.


----------



## Zakuma (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Hmm werde es mir mal bei steam kaufen. Wegen der belebten Welt ist schade aber kein nichtkauf Grund. Schön das man mit seinen eignen Städten interagieren kann


----------



## Fexzz (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*



h.101 schrieb:


> Was die Kartengröße betrifft, hier nochmal ein Bild bei Tag zur Verdeutlichung.:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Alter fatter, hast du 'ne geile Stadt. Respekt. Bei mir endet immer alles im totalen Chaos =(


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Alter fatter, hast du 'ne geile Stadt. Respekt. Bei mir endet immer alles im totalen Chaos =(


 
Danke!  Das ist nun mittlerweile aber auch der 5. Versuch. Man erkennt mit der Zeit erst die meisten Aspekte, wie man wo am besten was bauen kann. Meine Stadt wie sie hier auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, wäre allerdings ohne eine ganze Hand voll Mods (etliche Gebäude + ein paar Ökonomie-Tweaks) so sicher nicht ganz so machbar. Schon alleine die Industriegebiete hätten normalerweise einen zu großen Verschmutzungsradius.

Aber das ist ja das schöne an dem Spiel - dass man durch die Vielfalt und die ganzen Möglichkeiten jedes mal eine schönere und effizientere Stadt hinzaubern kann. Wobei meine noch nicht ganz mit dem mithalten kann, was ich sonst schon gesehen habe...


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Schicke Stadt hast du da Wie funktioniert denn die Anbindung an andere Städte? Arbeiten die Entwickler noch am Spiel oder haben sie es schon aufgegeben?

Andererseits fürchte ich, dass das Zuschauen bei den SimCity LPs mehr spaß macht, als selbst die Stadt (nicht nur auf SimCity bezogen) aufzubauen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Man kann sich sozusagen verschiedene "Industriestädte" bauen, eine für Landwirtschaft, eine für Schwerindustrie, Tourismus, etc. etc. und die eine Stadt baust du eben "schön" und kannst dir dann da die fehlenden Ressourcen holen. Alternativ gibt es ja mit "Omnicorp" noch eine Möglichkeit mit der KI zu handeln, was aber teurer ist. Letzteres klappt bei mir dennoch ganz gut, aber demnächst werde ich mir auch mal ein paar solcher Städte bauen, um mehr Geld für Megabauwerke usw. übrig zu haben.


----------



## DarkMo (12. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

nochmal paar fragen in die runde zu cities xl:

1. welche version hab ich denn nun eigentlich? ich war jetzt von cities xl 2011 ausgegangen, allerdings scheints noch ne version zu geben, die garkeine bezeichnung nachm namen hat? mir gehts bei der frage hauptsächlich um die upgraderei zu platinum - das scheint nur mit der 2011er zu gehn -.-
2. manche unternehmen bekommen keine transportmittel. wenn ich bei der übersicht auch fracht gehe, zeigts ja auch schön an, dass das frachtvolumen auf der strasse genau da plötzlich zuende is ^^ nur... wie kann ich das verbessern? hab schon weitere anbindungen gebaut, aber es ändert sich rein garnix. scheinbar langt die kapazität ned bis in die mitte der map -.-
3. die bewohner wollen parks - ich find nirgends welche zum bauen. nur riesenräder usw. das ähnlichste wären diese grünen flächen bei den dekos, aber die werden ja automatisch immer beim wohnflächen zuweisen angelegt. was also wollen die von mir?
4. ich hab jetz schon zig verschiedene unterhaltungsdinger (sogar sonen fetten teuren space-needle turm - restaurant aussichtsplattform dingsbums), aber die sind laut dem statusbericht mittig immernoch unzufrieden. schau ich mir die zufridenheitsübersicht für unterhaltung an, ist es überall grün


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

@DarkMo:1. So wie es scheint wird's nicht gehen: klick mich Da gibt es wohl etliche Limited, Gold und Was weiß ich für Editions, aber laut der Homepage geht es nur, wenn man in deren Shop schonmal die 2011 oder 2012 Version gekauft hat. Kannst ja mal ansonsten den Support eine nette Anfrage schicken...

2. Um welche Unternehmen handelt es sich? Über alle Industrie- und Handelszweige wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht genau bescheid, aber meiner Erfahrung nach ist es am sinnvollsten, gleich zu Beginn vor dem Bau zu schauen: Wo sind Ressourcen für was? Landwirtschaftsbetriebe am besten weit entfernt von großen Verkehrsstraßen und Produktions- sowie Industriebetrieben bauen, da sie sehr empfindlich auf die geringste Umweltverschmutzung reagieren. Selbiges für Hightechindustrie. Sozusagen ein Gebiet am Rand für Industrie usw. planen, und am besten auf der Gegenseite am Rand die empfindlicheren Zweige. So hast du gleichzeitig eine sehr gute Möglichkeit für Stadtverbindungen und Transportkapazitäten. Bürogebäude sind nicht ganz so empfindlich, brauchen aber idR. auch ein gutes, unverschmutztes Lebensumfeld mit günstigen Transportmöglichkeiten und Businesshotels in der Nähe. Damit die Reisezufriedenheit möglichst gut bleibt, sollten die Wohnflächen jedoch nicht allzu weit weg sein (günstig: ungelernte, qualifizierte Kräfte eher Richtung Industrie, Führungs- und Spitzenkräfte eher in der Nähe von Büros und Hightech).

3. Unter städtische Einrichtungen, ganz unten findest du "Lebensumfeld". Da gibt's den Park, der das Lebensumfeld aufwertet. Die Unterhaltungsdinger befriedigen normalerweise eher das Freizeitbedürfnis und sind dem Lebensumfeld weniger zuträglich, da diese Lärm verursachen. 100% Freizeit ist extrem schwer zu bewerkstelligen und lässt sich mit den Standardgebäuden nicht voll abdecken. Dafür gibt es dann den Bauplan, womit du Megabauwerke mit verschiedenen größeren Vorteilen erschaffen kannst - da muss aber das Budget und die nötige Produktion stimmen. Grünflächen (dichte Waldgebiete) sind so ein doofes Ding: die gibt's in dem Sinne im Spiel nicht, lassen sich aber als Mod integrieren um den Punkt zu erfüllen.

4. siehe 3. (der Grundbedarf wird hier zwar abgedeckt, aber für sehr gute Zufriedenheit brauchst du eben besondere Gebäude, z.B. Megabauwerke, oder freigeschaltete Sondergebäude)​


----------



## DarkMo (12. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

hab mal fix nen bild gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rechts am rand hatte ich angefangen. näher am fluss die erste siedlung, näher am rand ein industriegebiet - gemischt aus allem nen bissl ^^ muss ich wohl wieder umbauen (das hightech usw umweltverschmutzung ned mag, hab ich auch schon festgestellt  ). dann hatte ich mittig der map (unten am bildrand) nen farmgebiet angefangen und genau hier in der mitte davon gibts einen einzigen bauernhof, der nirgends bei kommt. wenn man diese transportübersicht nutzt, dann reicht das bis knapp hinter die brücke - es regt sich aber nur der eine da auf >< hatte dann schon weitere stadt-verbindungen gebaut und kam auf die glorreiche idee da oben links noch hightech/büros mit spitzenkräften usw zu bauen. erst hinterher sah ich, dass da noch öl is was die umweltverschmutzung ebbes forciert da ^^ aber es geht grad so noch. jedenfalls hats an dem frachtproblem des bauernhofs nix geändert ^^

btw: is meine allerserste stadt. nich zu sehr schimpfen  läuft auch viel besser als befürchtet xD


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Also das Ind.gebiet ist zu nah am Wohngebiet. Spätestens mit der hohen Dichte wächst die Verschmutzung rapide an. Du könntest z.B. so wie ich vorgehen - eine Ecke für Hightech (braucht nicht so viel Platz), eine für Schwerindustrie und Produktion am anderen Ende und die ersten Wohnsiedlungen mit niedriger Dichte etwas vom Zentrum entfernt (hat den Vorteil, dass man später die "Sahnestücke" in der Mitte platzieren kann), welche man später wieder abreißen kann für höhere Dichte.

Wenn der Bauer da in der Mitte sich beschwert, könntest du mal schauen, wie hoch die Verkehrsdichte ist. Die Feldwege lassen sich auf zweispurige, geteerte Einbahnstraßen verbessern. Wenn das nix bringt, würde ich abreißen und neu strukturieren. Generell würde ich bei den Farmen eine oder zwei parallele Straßen, je nach Größe, mitten durch das grüne Gebiet ziehen - das hat den Vorteil dass man streifenweise (schön schmal) die verschiedenen Bauernhöfe mit ergo gleichen Verkehrsanbindungen (die Betriebsgebäude sollten bestenfalls direkt an der Hauptstraße stehen) bauen kann. Ebenso lässt sich ein Silo oder etwa eine Buslinie besser mit integrieren. 

Deine Stadt passt schon, bei mir sind auch einige Tage und Wochen ins Land gezogen bis ich einigermaßen "schön" bauen konnte (wohlgemerkt habe ich ja auch einige Mods integriert, was manche Dinge um einiges leichter macht). Mit jeder Stadt lernt man dazu und kann die nächste umso besser planen, das ist ja gerade die Herausforderung...


----------



## Fexzz (13. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Wie kann man denn Straßen verbessern? :o


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Naja, du kannst z.B. aus einer vierspurigen Allee eine fünfspurige Straße, oder eben auch aus einem ungeteerten Feldweg eine zweispurige asphaltierte Einbahnstraße machen. Dies bewirkt je nach dem einen spürbar besseren Verkehrsfluss.


----------



## Fexzz (13. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Ja wie das denn? Durch einfaches ersetzen oder wie? Abreißen und neubauen? :o


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Nö, das jeweilige Straßenstück (wird durch Kreuzungen abgegrenzt) anklicken und im angezeigten Menü die Symbole beachten. Ist wie so vieles etwas verbuggt, aber wenn man anschließend auf die angezeigten Pfeile achtet, kann man damit ganz gut den Verkehrsfluss regeln und so etwa dem Innenstadtverkehr an schwierigen Stellen die richtige Richtung geben. Das funktioniert zwar nicht mit Schnellstraßen, aber mit fast allen anderen Straßen, insbesondere recht gut mit den Alleen.


----------



## debalz (15. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Kann man die Maps eigentlich auch selbst generieren? Ich frage, weil ich gerne mal Teile von tatsächlich existierenden Gebieten "beplanen" möchte, aus beruflichen Gründen sozusagen - mal z.B. die tatsächliche Bebauung einer Region der Idealbebauung (aus Klimaschutz- und anpassungsperspektive, Bodenschutz etc.) gegenüberstellen.?


----------



## DarkMo (15. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

*kurz dazwischen funk*

hatte heute mal paar bilderchens gemacht und da is mir zufällig nen fallschirmspringer durchs bild gehuscht xD habn dann nochma erwischt  und: parken wie die profies :>


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

@debalz: Das Spiel gibt einem die Möglichkeit, eigene Karten und Gebäude zu erstellen. Allerdings kenne ich mich nicht damit aus, mit welchem Aufwand man sich seinen eigenen Mod erstellen kann. Sozusagen wird dann idR eine vorhandene Karte des Spiels durch die Eigenkreation ersetzt. Das kann denke ich aber einige Zeit kosten, sich so etwas zu erstellen. Zum Download gibt es massig an alternativen Karten, wobei die ca. 60 Stück wirklich schon sehr viel Spielraum für ein paar tolle Städtchen lassen.

@Mo: Ja, ich musste auch lachen als ich es das erste mal gesehen habe. Man hätte der Performance halber aber lieber auf sowas verzichten sollen mMn. Das mit dem Parken kenne ich auch gut, da muss ich nur aus dem Fenster schauen, da tummeln sich auch öfters solche Profis...


----------



## DerpMonstah (17. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Ich gug mir jetzt mal CXL Platinum an

Bei Civitas scheint's nicht wirklich voranzugehen

Edith sagt: Nun... von den ersten paar Spielminuten gesehen finde ich das UI echt Schlimm. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Mods empfehlen damit das "Menü" nicht so kompliziert ist?^^


----------



## DerpMonstah (19. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Lustige Ingame-Werbung


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Man gewöhnt sich eigentlich recht schnell an das Menü-Konzept. Der einzige Mod den ich kenne würde den Funktionsumfang eher verdoppeln... 

Die Schleichwerbung ist schon lustig. Später gibt's als Sonderbau auch noch ein "Ford Autohaus" für geringere Umweltverschmutzung und auf einmal fahren dann alle mit einem Focus rum. Solche Werbeflächen im Stile von GTA wären natürlich auch was Feines.


----------



## DerpMonstah (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Eine Frage hab ich ja noch

Upgraden die Leutchen selbst oder kann ich nur die entsprechende Stufe hinbauen? Bei SimCity ists ja halbwegs logisch, aber bei CXL blicke ich nicht durch


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Naja, was heißt logisch... Wäre auch langweilig wenn es überall gleich wäre. Die Gebäudedichte kannst du selbst bestimmen und verändert sich nicht - hat den Vorteil, dass die Stadt im Grunde auch so aussieht wie man es haben will. So kann man kleine Dörfer, mittlere Städtchen oder Megametropolen bauen. Mit zunehmender Einwohnerzahl schaltet man eben mittlere und höhere Dichte-Gebäude frei und letztere sind von der Fläche auch fast doppelt so groß wie die anderen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Stimmt, so hab ich das noch nicht gesehen


----------



## _VFB_ (29. April 2013)

Hi Leute,
ich hab schon eine längere Zeit nach einem Spiel wie z.B Sim City 5 gesucht. Allerdings wurde das ja eher ein Flop. Zu kleine Karten, viele Bug usw. 
Da hab ich mir jetzt kurzer Hand Cities Xl platinium gekauft. Nachdem ich da gleich mal meine erste Stadt in einer halben Stunde in den Ruin getrieben habe  läufts jetzt in der zweiten doch schon deutlich besser. Allerdings Blick ich das mit den Straßen nicht so ganz. Bis jetzt hab ich einfach immer solche Rechtecke gebaut. Nur die sind immer sehr schnell Überlastet. Kann man die Straßen upgraden oder so? Mich würd mal interessieren wie ihr das löst. Baut ihr normale Straßen und baut dann die Häuser einzeln hin ? 
Lg _VFB_


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Das mit den Rechtecken passt schon, jedoch solltest du vielleicht mal (mit Rechtsklick auf die Bauauswahl) größere Straßen per Schieberegler auswählen. Ich mache immer so 2x8 mit großen Alleen (ist aber auch teurer). So hat man kaum ernsthafte Verkehrsprobleme und kann notfalls die Straße upgraden. Je nach dem, wie die Stadt aussehen soll baue ich auch mal einzelne Häuser, meist aber jedoch in Rechteckform da es ökonomischer ist. Da kann man sich aber auch kreativ schön austoben und mal was ganz anderes machen. 

Alternativ bzw. ab einer gewissen Stadtgröße ein Muss: Bus- und U-Bahnlinien. Die entlasten die Verkehrswege doch schon nochmal ein ganzes Stück.


----------



## Kriegswagen (29. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Sim City und meinem System. 

    Ich habe ein recht kurioses Problem, dass in einer Stadt meiner Region nach einigen Minuten die Grafikkarte auf IDLE Takt! 324 mhz zurücktaktet. Somit wird es dann auch unspielbar. Wechsel ich dann zu einer anderen Stadt, geht der Takt wieder schön nach oben,...
    .

    Dies war/ist sowohl vor Patch 2.0 als auch mit Patch 2.0 reproduzierbar. Auch die Einstellung im Treiber Höchstleistung bevorzugen ändert nichts an der Sache. Selbst nach 4 Std Dauer BF 3 online taktet die Karte permanent im vollen Boost mit 1228 Mhz und das auch bei nur maximal 63 Grad. Aktuell nutze ich den Treiber 314.07, da ich mit Treiber 314.22, wie auch viele andere in Bf 3 den DX Bug beklagen musste.

    Bei beiden Treibern tritt dieses seltsame Phänomen in Sim City auf. Wohlgemerkt nur in der einen Stadt.

    Haben sowas hier auch andere mit dem Spiel? Ich freue mich auf etwaige Hilfe oder Ratschläge. 

    I7 2600k:Alpenföhn Matterhorn67 Asus Evo:Intel 520er 180 gb:Samsung HD 502HJ:8GB Geil DDR3:Asus Gtx 680 Direct Cu Top:Seasonic X Series 750:Coolermaster Haf 922: Eizo Foris Fs2333:Win 7 64 bit


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Lange ist hier nichts passiert... Wahrscheinlich ist das auch auf das stiefmütterliche Behandeln der Aufbau-Simulationen von den Publishern zurückzuführen. Sim City war eher nicht der langerwartete König der Aufbauspiele. Banished war sicher ein gutes, durchdachtes Spiel, bleibt aber bis dato trotzdem eher ein Geheimtipp. Doch dieses Jahr sollen nun mit Cities XXL und Cities Skylines gleich zwei Spiele auf den Markt kommen, die die Herzen alteingesessener virtueller Bügermeister wieder höher schlagen lassen könnten - man darf sehr gespannt sein! Der Startpost wurde von mir auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht. Sollte ich ein empfehlenswertes Spiel übersehen haben, bitte ich darum mir das mitzuteilen.


----------



## Ich 15 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Banished wurde ja letztes ja veröffentlicht und war auch sehr erfolgreich. Sim City hat sich trotz der vielen Schwächen auch sehr gut verkauft. Eigentlich schon lange völlig unverständlich warum sich keiner an einem gutem Sim City versucht hat. Cities XXL wird zwar kein Überflieger werden, bekommt aber hoffentlich endlich mal sinnvolle Verbesserungen.(Multicore Support). Cities Skylines sieht auch sehr interessant aus. Das könnte wirklich ein gutes Spiel werden. Einen garantierten Flop wird es aber leider auch geben. _Die Siedler_: _Königreiche von Anteria_(was für eine Beleidigung für Serien Fans) Warum man nicht einfach mal ein Remake von Sieder 3 macht, ist mir ein Rätsel. Ein Remake  ist ja auch relativ günstig zu produzieren.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Sim City ist sicher kein schlechtes Spiel, aber das was man von einem Aufbauspiel mit derartigen Amibitionen erwartet, macht es mmn eben auch nicht besonders gut. Ob das nun die Kartengröße betrifft, die simulierten Einwohner oder den Umfang und die Möglichkeiten an sich - hier wäre auf jeden Fall mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbauspiele - Der Thread für virtuelle Bürgermeister*

Es gab mal ein einfach Spiel was Spaß gemacht hatte allerdings habe ich den Namen vergessen. Irgendwas mit Resort oder so. Da hat man quasi eine Touristik und Badellocation ausgebaut damit Gäste kommen und zahlen. Man konnte verschiedene Stände errichten etc. Gibt es was unkompliziert unterhaltsames in der Richtung was aktuell ist? Also nichts was Richtung Civilization oder so geht sondern etwas gechillter zu spielen ist?


----------

